# My First Honey Harvest



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I finally extracted my spring-summer honey. It was a hard summer here with record heat and little rain, but since I live in the suburbs (where people water their yards) I think I did better than most beeks in the country. This is from 3 hives, two of them started in the spring (one package, one cutout). 










It has a good flavor with medium darkness/heaviness. I'll be making more mead soon! Mmmmm.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That's some very good looking honey there Aisha!


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful honey and an artistic presentation, as always. Very nice!

Jeffrey


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That looks really good! How did you extract? Just wanted to know as a newbee.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Derek1 said:


> That looks really good! How did you extract? Just wanted to know as a newbee.


I belong to a county bee association and as part of the dues you can get the hand crank 3-frame extractor for a few days along with some other equipment. So I borrowed everything and I learned how to do it at one of the meetings. I put the extracted comb back in the hives this morning for the girls to clean and repair. It was time consuming, but easy. 

I took the extractor to a car wash and power washed the residual honey out of it when I was done.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Jeffrey Todd said:


> Beautiful honey and an artistic presentation, as always. Very nice!
> 
> Jeffrey


Many thanks to you for the confidence and help to get started, Jeffrey!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats Aisha. Hadn't heard from you in a while and was getting concerned. You must be very pleased. It's nice to reap what you sow. We finished last weekend, pulling about 50 pounds from only a single hive. The others get to keep their honey as I build up. Nice looking display and great to hear from you!


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good! I have harvested a couple times this year. A couple frames here and a couple frames there. As soon as I extract I get the frames back in the hives, though a couple of my hives got really good at making comb regardless of what was going on around them.

I truly understand and respect the value of drawn comb.

Now I am looking for cheaper glassware. I am bottling mine in Ball 4 oz, 8 oz, and Pint jars. SHould have taken a picture of mine all together like that. It looks really nice!

Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## Matt K (Mar 29, 2005)

*cool looks good*

Congratulations I think you should put a date on a small bottle and put it away some place and forget about it so in a few years you will find and realize how far you have come and how much you have learned.
Matt


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Theres no honey as sweet as the first harvest!


----------

